# Apple TV 2015 - Quelques problèmes...



## dani31 (31 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon Apple TV 64go hier et j'ai quelques questions à vous poser.

1/ J'ai téléchargé le jeu Rayman, la première partie a bien fonctionné (celle du tout début du jeu), puis quand je veux lancer le premier niveau du jeu, j'ai un écran noir qui apparaît avec la tête de Rayman en bas à droite et rien ne se passe.

2/ Ensuite comment faire pour que Siri affiche des degrés Celsius et non Fahrenheit quand on lui demande le temps qu'il fera demain ?

3/ J'ai remarqué, ou peut-être je me l'imagine, que les caractères noirs dans les réglages paraissent un peu baveux, enfin pas super nets...

4/ Pour finir le téléchargement des applications est très lent dans l'App Store (en wifi, mais la box est juste à côté) chez vous aussi ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## philboo (31 Octobre 2015)

@dani31 
Je ne rencontre aucun des soucis évoqués. Cependant, de mon coté je relève un problème franchement rédhibitoire sur netflix. A chaque lancement d'un épisode je me retrouve avec des sous titres en français que je dois désactiver manuellement sachant que j'avais bien pris le soin de les désactiver via les réglages de l'apple TV.


----------



## mnav (31 Octobre 2015)

Pour les sous-titres, je les ai désactivé avec préférence du compte Netflix sur le site internet Netflix !


----------



## dani31 (31 Octobre 2015)

Combien de temps met le téléchargement de Rayman chez vous ?

Vous êtes en wifi ou filaire ?

Merci.


----------



## Yaya31832 (31 Octobre 2015)

5' à peu près, et en wifi


----------



## philboo (31 Octobre 2015)

@mnav : Sur le site et via les préférences du compte, je vois bien comment régler l'affichage des sous-titres mais rien pour les désactiver. Tu peux m'expliquer comme tu fais .
@dani31 : le téléchargement s'est effectué en quelques secondes (fibre) et idem pour le chargement du niveau suivant.


----------



## mnav (31 Octobre 2015)

Est ce que ça te fait pareil si tu lis Netflix sur iPhone ou ipad


----------



## philboo (31 Octobre 2015)

Non les sous-titres ne s'affichent pas.
C'est sans doute un bug de l'application native sur l'apple TV car je viens de remarquer que lorsque je lance la lecture sur l'apple TV via mon iphone en airplay les sous-titres sans bien désactivés et l'ergonomie du lecteur est légèrement différente voir plus complète.


----------



## Sup74oo (1 Novembre 2015)

Personellement, les apps se téléchargent vite, par contre apple music est  incapable de me jouer une musique sans avoir 50 coupures. Et netflix, par contre j'ai aucun souci. Je précise que je suis ethernet, par contre mon iPhone en wifi met 3-4 min pour me télécharger une musique depuis Apple Music mais si j'en achète une, elle se télécharge instantanément.


----------



## philboo (1 Novembre 2015)

@Sup7400 donc chez toi quand tu exécute l'application native de Netflix sur l'apple TV les sous-titres sont bien désactivés par défaut c'est bien ça??


----------



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2015)

Sur l'ancien Apple TV (le 3), je pouvais accéder aux différents genres de films sur Netflix (action, comédie, horreur...) je ne trouve pas où aller sur le 4 ?

J'ai aussi le problème des sous-titres qui s'affichent automatiquement à chaque lancement de vidéo sur Netflix.


----------

